# X Error of failed request:  BadValue con driver nvidia

## johpunk

Después de un buen tiempo decidí volver a usar el driver nvidia y ahora no puedo reproducir ningún video con vdpau activo ni jugar nada. quite el soporte para novueau, despues de recompilar el kernel y al querer instalar el driver nvidia me sale el siguiente mensaje

```
* Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.35:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.18

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * ***** WARNING *****

 * 

 * You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is

 * known not to work with a video card you have installed on your

 * system. If this is intentional, please ignore this. If it is not

 * please perform the following steps:

 * 

 * Add the following mask entry to /etc/portage/package.mask by

 * echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

 * 

 * Failure to perform the steps above could result in a non-working

 * X setup.

 * 

 * For more information please read:

 * http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...
```

ejecuto el comando que dice en el mensaje. y todo bien. en este momento tengo el kernel 3.18.7-gentoo con nvidia-drivers-340.76.  siguiendo los pasos de la wiki cree el fichero nvidia.conf en /etc/X11/xorg.d/nvidia.conf que contiene lo siguiente:

```
Section "Device"

     Identifier  "nvidia"

     Driver      "nvidia"

 EndSection
```

adicional a esto genere el fichero xorg.conf con el nvidia-xconfig, ahora cuando quiero ver un video me sale el siguiente mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> [vo/vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
> 
> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device

 

si quiero jugar por ejemplo xonotic me dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Loading OpenGL driver libGL.so.1
> 
> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
> 
>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
> ...

 

alguna idea de como solucionar este problema?

----------

## natrix

Recuerdo que esto me saltaba cuando la versión del núcleo no era compatible la versión de nvidia. Esto fue una de las causas por la que me pasé a nouveu.

Primero que todo intenta con un sync de portage por si hay alguna versión nueva con este problema solucionado. Si no es así intenta usando la versión más nueva, o en caso contrario la más vieja, del driver nvidia.

También chequea el eselect opengl, debe esta seteado en nvidia y no X11, y hacer un "emerge @module-rebuild".

Suerte!!

----------

## johpunk

instale la versión 3.18 de  sys-kernel/linux-headers, recompile el kernel. aun asi cuando instalo el driver nvidia me dice lo siguiente

```
test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)
```

ahora cuando ejecuto glxgears me dice 

```
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". 
```

encontré este post intente lo que dice ahí pero no soluciono nada. luego de reiniciar las X me vuelve a salir esto cuando ejecuto glxgears

```
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable

  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  11 (X_GLXSwapBuffers)

  Serial number of failed request:  49

  Current serial number in output stream:  66
```

----------

## natrix

Intenta instalar una versión vieja del nvidia-driver, o directamente prueba alguna que ande. A mi me pasaba eso...

Publica el siguiente logg: /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## johpunk

ok. kernel 3.18.7 con nvidia driver 340.76 no funciona, instale la version 331.113 y no arrancaron las X. le hice downgrade al kernel, instale la version 3.17.8-r1 usando el driver 331.113 y tampoco funciona, lo mismo pasa con la version 340.76. aca dejo el log de /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://dpaste.com/2QV4R13

----------

## i92guboj

Lee atentamente la salida de emerge. Tienes que usar un kernel 3.17.x.

----------

## i92guboj

Perdona, no vi tu último mensaje. Por favor, puedes pegar la salida de dmesg con el kernel 3.17?

----------

## johpunk

aqui dejo la salida de dmesg http://dpaste.com/16PW5PF

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas de nuevo.

En principio, parece que el driver carga, y Xorg arranca también y funciona, cierto?

Si es así, y tus problemas tienen que ver solo con la aceleración opengl y vdpau, puede que ambos problemas no estén relacionados en absoluto.

En lo que a opengl respecta, y teniendo en cuenta que antes has usado nouveau, debería comprobar que estás usando la implementación correcta de opengl. 

```
eselect opengl list
```

Si no está seleccionada "nvidia", usa "eselect opengl set nvidia" para arreglarlo. Tras eso, glxgears debería funcionar, y glxinfo|head dirá, entre otras cosas, algo como esto:

```
direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4
```

En cuanto a vdpau, no soy un gran especialista en el tema, mayormente porque siempre uso hardware antiguo y no suelo tener el "problema" de tener que lidiar con características como vdpau, pero sé de buena tinta que el soporte varía muchísimo según el chip concreto que tengas. Hay versiones "light" de determinados chips que no tienen esa característica. Otras posibilidad es que tu chip sea tan moderno que no esté soportado.

Suponiendo que tus USE flags estén correctas y que tu chip soporte vdpau, una pequeña utilidad que te puede venir bien para comprobar hasta que punto tu sistema lo soporta es x11-misc/vdpauinfo

----------

## i92guboj

Según http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU, tu chip (g86) tiene soporte vdpau para:

```
Conjunto de características de un

Aceleración completa para H.264

Aceleración parcial para MPEG-1, MPEG-2, VC-1 / WMV9
```

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que si mplayer no te va bien quizás debas probar mpv o vlc.

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Buenas de nuevo.
> 
> En principio, parece que el driver carga, y Xorg arranca también y funciona, cierto?
> 
> Si es así, y tus problemas tienen que ver solo con la aceleración opengl y vdpau, puede que ambos problemas no estén relacionados en absoluto.
> ...

 

si, Xorg arranca perfecto. 

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xeselect opengl list 
```

cuando ejecuto glxinfo|head me sale el mismo error

```
 X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  87

  Current serial number in output stream:  88

  name of display: :0
```

el detalle es que aparte de no poder reproducir ningún video con vdpau no importa que reproductor utilice tampoco puedo abrir ningún juego. 

al ejecutar vdpauinfo me sale el siguiente error

```
display: :0   screen: 0

Error creating VDPAU device: 1
```

se me hace curioso que si ejecuto estos comandos como root ahí si funcionan. sobre las USE flags tengo a vdpau en el make.conf. hace bastante usaba el driver nvidia y todo iba sin ningún problema. Saudos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se me hace curioso que si ejecuto estos comandos como root ahí si funcionan. sobre las USE flags tengo a vdpau en el make.conf. hace bastante usaba el driver nvidia y todo iba sin ningún problema. Saudos.

 

Umm, tu usuario pertenece al grupo "video"?

----------

## johpunk

```
groups johpunk

root disk lp wheel audio cdrom video usb portage cron polkitd postgres games vboxusers www wireshark users
```

descarge el driver nvidia que es el mismo que está en portage, lo instale y todo volvió a funcionar, viendo esto elimine el driver instalado manualmente, volví a instalar el que está en portage y ya tengo todo funcionando. que raro. gracias por todo.

----------

## i92guboj

Me alegro de que esté andando, pero habría sido mejor saber qué es lo que ha pasado, exáctamente.

El haber instalado el driver manualmente traerá problemas. De hecho, es posible que haya sido un resto de una instalación manual anterior el que ha causado todo esto.

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Me alegro de que esté andando, pero habría sido mejor saber qué es lo que ha pasado, exáctamente.
> 
> El haber instalado el driver manualmente traerá problemas. De hecho, es posible que haya sido un resto de una instalación manual anterior el que ha causado todo esto.

 

exacto, es mejor saber lo que pasó pero la verdad no tengo idea, esta es la primera vez que instalo el driver nvidia de forma manual, de todas formas ya elimine esa instalación y en este momento estoy usando el driver nvidia de portage

----------

